# I'm excited...getting an aviator harness



## catz (Mar 26, 2012)

Have just ordered an aviator harness for Baci. Ive always wanted to be able to take her outside but wanted a secure harness before i did it, and the aviators have the best reputation for being relatively escape proof. Theyre not the easiest to get hold of here if you dont want to order direct from the states(i dont have a credit card so that was out), but luckily i found someone who imports them sometimes.
Anyway, to the point.....i have been working with Baci since i got her, lifting her wings and covering her body with my hand to get her used to having a harness put on as id always planned to use one with her, but does anyone have any other ideas for making harness training as trauma free (for all concerned) as possible? anything i need to watch out for?
im hoping that being able to go out will enrich her life with us


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a few tiels that are harness trained, I use the Aviator Harness too. 

Time and patience, and lots of positive reinforcement, it could take some time, depending on your tiel. 

http://goodbirdinc.blogspot.com.au/2009/10/harness-training-your-parrot.html
http://www.beaknwings.org/ed/harness.pdf

Good luck!


----------



## allir11 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have also just ordered an aviator harness and am waiting for it to come in (should be in next week)! I'm so excited to start training my tiel Apollo with it! I found a bunch of videos on youtube about training tricks and tips with harnesses if you haven't already seen these. Not all of them were specifically cockatiels or specifically the aviator harness, but a bunch of them had some helpful tips.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome!There really cheap on ebay if you search for one.Im thinking of getting one


----------



## catz (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the links Solace. Good to see different strategies to get a bird to accept and look forward to harness time  Hopefully i wont have too much trouble with miss Baci. Cos she was handraised shes pretty accepting of being touched and loves her head scritches and will bunt and preen at fingers to get them LOL, and shes still young. Ill prob bore everyone to tears with progress reports LOL


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

I am wanting to get one later and hopefully my lil Gizmo will be accepting of it as its gonna be a few more months before we can get him one... I will prolly be getting 2 of them as i plan to get another tiel in a few months if i can find aa good breeder


----------



## catz (Mar 26, 2012)

Progress report. Today was the first day weve really hsd a chance to work with the harness and so far ive gotten her to put her head into the harness by use of a food bribe.(shes gonna need the exercise when we finally get it on lol). My question is,shell put her head right thru to grab her treat,but she backs out again just as fast. How do I encourage her to keep her head in the loop?


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Umm whats the treat?You could hold the treat there so she can't pull it away


----------



## catz (Mar 26, 2012)

hulled sunflower seed...its really the only thing she goes out of her way for.....hmmmm guess i could try millet spray, but i suspect shell either ignore it, or shell reach thru to grab a bit, then back out just the same. maybe i just have to hang onto her seed a little harder lol


----------



## catz (Mar 26, 2012)

have just been thinking on this. Would it be fair to say that as she will now stick her head INTO the loop, that she now has to do more to get her treat, ie, keep her head in it? so i can hold the seed there and see if shell allow the harness loop to stay on her for a few seconds and THEN allow her to take it? sorry to sound so thick lol, i just know how easily parrots pick up things that you dont want them to and i want to ensure im teaching the correct behaviour.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

sounds right to me...

when i'm trying to get grey to do something, i take a piece of millet and hold it out, let him get one bite, and take it away. and then he will do it continuously like bat birding non stop so i will hold the treat out for him longer. If you have something that lasts longer than a sunflower seed, you might be better off. lol.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

catz said:


> have just been thinking on this. Would it be fair to say that as she will now stick her head INTO the loop, that she now has to do more to get her treat, ie, keep her head in it? so i can hold the seed there and see if shell allow the harness loop to stay on her for a few seconds and THEN allow her to take it? sorry to sound so thick lol, i just know how easily parrots pick up things that you dont want them to and i want to ensure im teaching the correct behaviour.


It sounds good


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

CockatielFace said:


> Awesome!There really cheap on ebay if you search for one.Im thinking of getting one


Be careful. You'll want to make sure the one you're getting hasn't been used, or you'd potentially be exposing your 'tiel to disease.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Be careful. You'll want to make sure the one you're getting hasn't been used, or you'd potentially be exposing your 'tiel to disease.


I would never get a used one ever!  I shudder at the thought.:wacko:


----------

